# Sno-Way 22 for TJ with ARB Bumper & Lift?



## Franz (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 1998 TJ with a teraflex 3" lift, 33" tires and an ARB bumper.
After a bit of research I think I like the Sno-way 22 because of the light weight and good construction. I think it is the replacement for the ST model correct?
This is for plowing mostly my driveway, which is 350 feet long and we get alot of snow at 7500 feet in colorado.

I am concerned about how the plow mounts to the frame and will my ARB bumper and winch interfere? Is it possible to get a mechanical drawing of the frame attachment or an installation manual ahead of time?

Do I need to to worry about the lift/tires causing a problem in blade height? Frame is probably 4-5" over stock. What if I use a counterweight in the back to pull the whole thing down when I am plowing?

Anything else I need to consider?

Also where can I get one of these? Are there any good internet retailers? Is shipping going to kill me? 

Thanks,
Franz


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need a Rubicon mount to deal with the lift kit.

you can download instructions at 
http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97101232a.pdf

you can find a local dealer at
http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97101232a.pdf


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Franz;344613 said:


> I have a 1998 TJ with a teraflex 3" lift, 33" tires and an ARB bumper.
> After a bit of research I think I like the Sno-way 22 because of the light weight and good construction. I think it is the replacement for the ST model correct?
> This is for plowing mostly my driveway, which is 350 feet long and we get alot of snow at 7500 feet in colorado.
> 
> ...


Franz,

The 22 series is the replacement for the ST model. The link that Basher sent you will take you to the installation manual. As far as dealers in CO, where are you located? I do have dealers along the front range and also in the mountains along I-70. If you are on the west slope there are dealers in Grand Junction and Bayfield. I would take the vehicle to a dealer and have them look at your bumper and winch setup to check for any possible interference. Thank you for your interest in our products. How about sending some of your snow east and sharing with the rest of us???


----------



## Franz (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the links.

I live just north of the colorado springs on the palmer divide. I guess the closest dealer is Franktown. I have never heard of Triple T though. I always like national sellers cause with the volume they seem to have run into more issues. I will check them out though.

We have had about 8 feet so far, which is not normal. The plowing for my community has run us $10K each storm because they have to use full size front-end loaders to plow. Needless to say my snow sport plow has not been able to tackle my driveway so a real plow is in order.

You can have the snow if I can figure out how to send it east. 
Anyone want to by a snowsport plow?

-Franz


----------

